# GT #6: Phoenix Suns (3-2) @ Miami Heat (0-4) - 11/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (3-2) vs Miami Heat (0-4)*

*When: Friday, 7:30 EST/5:30 PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Heat Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Jason Williams [SG] Ricky Davis [SF] Dorell Wright [PF] Udonis Haslem [C] Shaquille O'Neal*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare is expected to play tonight. But be forewarned, he was last couple of games, too and was a late scratch.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ah he'll play 15-20 minutes. This is gonna get ugly really fast.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Suns lose tonight, then wow. I'm still waiting to see some real Suns ball.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Did Amare just get ejected? Would that have been the first ejection of the season?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

box score says amare has 2 Ts so he must gotten ejected


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, he was ejected. I would be upset to, if someone threw an elbow into my face and I was called for the foul. That was a ridiculous call. 

The Suns are so close to finally playing Suns ball. They showed flashes of it in the 2nd half. And Nash totally owned the Heat down the stretch. He took over. Reminds me a lot of what he had to do last year. Hopefully he'll continue that until the Suns regain their style.

Marion did his part on the defensive end, he and Raja are the only ones who consistently play defense. Everyone usually just watches.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Viiiictoryyyy


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Helvius is alive! 


*Suns 106, Heat 101*

Wasn't the game most thought it would be. Didn't get to watch. But Nash came up big and as well as Marion. Damn 24 rebounds and 5 stls for the Matrix.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn. Another 30 point game from Nash. What is it his 3rd this year? 6-7 from 3.. Just Wow.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Will he get any Player of the Week consideration this week even with the loss we sufferred to ATL?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Not sure but I think he would... But he's been on a tear scoring wise. He's doing what he did at the beginning of last year (during the whole drama session and poor start) to get the whole team going again at it's regular torrid pace... He's in f*** it mode right now. And as usual, Marion's a beast.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Thing is the timing he has. He takes over in the final minutes of the game, when the D is supposed to have clamped down and easy baskets are not supposed to be found. It must also be common knowledge by now that Nash will kill you in the clutch so defenses must be gunning for him in the clutch.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Nash carrying the Suns in scoring is a weird scenario and shows that something isnt right... 

Ugly game except for when Nash just showed MVP form...

The Suns usually beat the Heat by 15 points with Wade....

This isnt the Suns that was 1-5 and won 61....

Too fragile, small, more chaotic.... unacceptable for a team supposed to be contending...

10-15 games and if it doesnt pick up, a first round exit is looming.

Someone has to see the pessimistic side...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, apparently, I'm known as the pessimist here lol. Earlier this week, I was just saying, we're gonna wish we pushed that deal for KG.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Tough win but was happy to see we got it...

The player of the game was The Matrix once again and I've always been a Shawn Marion fan and we can't give him up for nothing here..

I want equal value in return

Onto the game...

I didn't get to watch the game but my buddy Al McCOY is pretty good at describing things so I can put the picture into my head...

What can you say about Nash and Marion here and I thought Diaw played decent in the 4th Quarter...

On the other side, I thought Shaq looked liked Shaq of yesteryear and Haslem is going to be somebody special in this league...

Still, we should have blown them out without Wade but I'll take the win...


----------

